# Best Natural Testosterone Booster Product?



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking for a strong test booster product and/or blend but not PH or Steroids please, cheers


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

DAA seems to be the main helper I think it depends on age as well though as the older you get the more it may help.

Lot of people will rubbish test boosters but most will then use them in there PCT to help get there tedt levels back so must do something!


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool, cheers. I did DAA with erase and it had good effect in terms of strength, and mood funnily enough!

I'm 32 years old and I've been weight training for just over 5 years now consistently and strictly. I'm now starting to find that my strength increases have slowed, a lot, and my energy is diminishing so I thought I'd have another course of booster as its always given me that little umph I needed.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Worth ago for the money I think


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maxiraw turbotest is good


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MessyFunk said:


> The only natural test booster I've ever noticed any difference using is d-aspartic acid from bulk powders which is relatively cheap too but even then there was no real difference.. if you do go for aspartic acid you may want to avoid mixing it with your shake as it leaves it kinda bitter


It goes really well with orange/lemon squash


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

low dose clomid


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

ZMA & DAA run together gave me some spots so I assumed increased something.

Not sure if it helped at all though.

Dropped the DAA as it tastes rank, I don't like getting spots and the ZMA is nice for sleep anyway.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Wolfy41 said:


> Looking for a strong test booster product and/or blend but not PH or Steroids please, cheers


Chaparral Labs Manimal is excellent and has all the main popular ingredients around today - DAA, Bulbine etc. - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-manimal-270-caps


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Test boosters are more expensive than gear! does little I say, spent copious amoutn of dough for a year with the LA muscle range, Norateen's, hollywood body, fat strippers etc. Absolute garbage and a waste of money! There prices are also a RIP OFF!


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> Chaparral Labs Manimal is excellent and has all the main popular ingredients around today - DAA, Bulbine etc. - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-manimal-270-caps


Manimal looks tempting! I'm about 92kg's, is six a day necessary for my weight BBwarehouse?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Test booster, what a waste of money


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Test booster, what a waste of money


Have u tried any sckeane?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Test booster, what a waste of money


This


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wolfy41 said:


> Have u tried any sckeane?


Wouldn't bother, enough research to show they are bunk.

IIRC No test booster product actually guarantees a raise in natty test levels, if you read any test boosting product the words are; 'potentially; 'have been shown to; 'can promote.

What I'm getting at is, get a steroid or a pro hormone, which is still a steroid.

I used a tub of random tribulus a v long time ago when I thought it was a naughty product, nothing happens lol


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> This


Would appreciate u lads telling me what didn't work or you so I can maybe avoid?


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Wouldn't bother, enough research to show they are bunk.
> 
> IIRC Nothing actually guarantees a raise in natty test levels, if you read any test boosting product the words are; 'potentially; 'have been shown to; 'can promote.
> 
> ...


Cheers sckeane, what sort of prohormone if any would you recommend? I did a 4 week course of Superdrol once with tamoxifen pct and I ballooned but didn't really keep the gains!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wolfy41 said:


> Would appreciate u lads telling me what didn't work or you so I can maybe avoid?


No test booster works

Most pro hormones work, apart from sh!tty cynostane

Steroids work

You'll use them eventually if your looking into a test booster - it's what happens in the long run lol, why don't you want to use a steroid?


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> No test booster works
> 
> Most pro hormones work, apart from sh!tty cynostane
> 
> ...


I gotta admit, I'm a pretty calm person and always have been but when I did a course of Superdrol I became quite aggressive out of the gym which sort if scared me off!


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

here's my current stack

AI Sports Nutrition D-Aspartic Acid 3gr

AI Sports Nutrition testo pro 4 capsules

vitamin d3 10.000iu

vitamin C 1-3gr

fish oil 1-1.5gr epa+dha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wolfy41 said:


> Cheers sckeane, what sort of prohormone if any would you recommend? I did a 4 week course of Superdrol once with tamoxifen pct and I ballooned but didn't really keep the gains!


No worries

Er well I love m1t and Superdrol (both steroids, but obv labelled as pro hormones)

There's a few reasons you would of ballooned; diet; salt/sodium intake etc. which is odd as Superdrol normally would just bring in amazing lean gains with v little mass/water retention (for me anyway)

If you lost your 'gains' which I'd imagine as you said you ballooned would mean you just had a lot of water OR you didn't diet correctly; meaning, obviously the bigger you get the more you need to eat, so when you ended your cycle you probably didn't increase your macros so you wouldn't of maintained the muscle you gained.

What's your diet like? As you won't gain anything or keep any of it unless your eating enough, everyday.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> No worries
> 
> Er well I love m1t and Superdrol (both steroids, but obv labelled as pro hormones)
> 
> ...


My main concern whilst on cycle was at least 8 pints of water a day and 4500 clean calories, lots of complex carbs involved and plenty of meats, I mean a ****e load of meats and veg, I absolutely stank!! Almost lost our lass because of it!!!! I gotta be honest though, I did just stop the eating those amounts after, which if you're right would've been the cause if lost gains, although at the time, I started noticing some belly fat so I started cutting almost straight after!!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wolfy41 said:


> My main concern whilst on cycle was at least 8 pints of water a day and 4500 clean calories, lots of complex carbs involved and plenty of meats, I mean a ****e load of meats and veg, I absolutely stank!! Almost lost our lass because of it!!!! I gotta be honest though, I did just stop the eating those amounts after, which if you're right would've been the cause if lost gains, although at the time, I started noticing some belly fat so I started cutting almost straight after!!


Haha yeah mate try some injectables out there, you leak a bad smell

Yeah simple mate just think of it as, you wanna get bigger, you need to eat more, once your bigger, you need to eat at least that amount you ate to get to that size to keep that size otherwise it'll just reverse, and obv if you want even more size, increase again, then learn your own bodies maintenance macros. :thumb:

If training and diet is spot on, then do another cycle and stick to the diet, As that is key mate!

My first cycle back at... I can't even remember 16?17? Was Superdrol and I thought I'd get huge just from taking 3 a day and eating a normal breakfast lunch and dinner lol. We normally learn the hard way that - that ain't the case.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Haha yeah mate try some injectables out there, you leak a bad smell
> 
> Yeah simple mate just think of it as, you wanna get bigger, you need to eat more, once your bigger, you need to eat at least that amount you ate to get to that size to keep that size otherwise it'll just reverse, and obv if you want even more size, increase again, then learn your own bodies maintenance macros. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ok mate, cheers for the advice, I'm currently injecting TB500 so I'm now used to the idea of injecting, so it almost seems inevitable!!!


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I've tried natty boosters and didn't really do anything. I can't really tell you what to go for but don't pay for the USP Labs one, over priced for basically nothing.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sigarner said:


> I've tried natty boosters and didn't really do anything. I can't really tell you what to go for but don't pay for the USP Labs one, over priced for basically nothing.


Ok cheers sigarner


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

changing training routine, up the reps add more valuable rest and BOOM!!! raised test levels :001_tt2:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wolfy41 said:


> Ok mate, cheers for the advice, I'm currently injecting TB500 so I'm now used to the idea of injecting, so it almost seems inevitable!!!


See! lol fantastic, get some test e, once a week, you won't look back!


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Wolfy41 said:


> Ok cheers sigarner


No worries


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> See! lol fantastic, get some test e, once a week, you won't look back!


Haha! I'll let u know!!!


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> changing training routine, up the reps add more valuable rest and BOOM!!! raised test levels :001_tt2:


Valuable rest!!! That would be bliss mate, three kids all under 6 has prevented that since I started training! Think that was the reason I started training in the first place! Lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Porn? No proof....just a wild guess...


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

DAA seem to be helping me, don't have a clue if it's a placebo or not but at the cost per serving it's worth a go and Zinc/ZMA for sleep is worth a try, some of the sleeps are amazingly real.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolfy41 said:


> Looking for a strong test booster product and/or blend but not PH or Steroids please, cheers


Put simply NONE if them work. Just bite the bullet and get some anavar. :cool2:


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heavy squats and deadlifts best natural test boosters ever! IMO


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Put simply NONE if them work. Just bite the bullet and get some anavar. :cool2:


That's not true. There are some good ones out there. They may not all work like advertised but they still work. Simply using 3,4 divinyl to free up test or mucuna pruriens will help some.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Porn? No proof....just a wild guess...


That's actually true believe it or not. Team sports also temporarily increases testosterone. Anything sexually arrousing will give you a bit of a boost.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is what I use off cycle and get a good kick from it

http://www.activlab.co.uk/DAA-1000-Testosterone-Booster-p/al043.htm

http://www.activlab.co.uk/hgh-night-p/al045.htm

http://www.activlab.co.uk/hgh-day-p/al046.htm

and you get 10% off and free samples if you use code AT050213a


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

MincedMuscle said:


> That's not true. There are some good ones out there. They may not all work like advertised but they still work. Simply using 3,4 divinyl to free up test or mucuna pruriens will help some.


Ahh great stuff, could you please post some study's or factual impartial evidence that shows these test booster do work please.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This is what I use off cycle and get a good kick from it
> 
> http://www.activlab.co.uk/DAA-1000-Testosterone-Booster-p/al043.htm
> 
> ...


Looks like some pretty decently priced products there El Toro, how long have activlab been running, I've not seen them before? Are you part of the business also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I would vote for DAA http://www.pro-10.com/en/d-aspartic-acid.html


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been taking Daa for about 2 months now, still waiting for something to happen! only reason Im taking it is I have half a bag left. Tried trib and another 1 or 2 as well with no effects, In my opinion save your money and put it towards something proven to work. Age 38 btw


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nothing is going to 'boost' natural test for any prolonged period - homeostasis will make sure of that.

'Test maximiser' would be more accurate but less marketable.

Vitamin d3 5000iu seems to help maximise test according to a few studies and from personal experience as regards mood, libido etc.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wolfy41 said:


> Looks like some pretty decently priced products there El Toro, how long have activlab been running, I've not seen them before? Are you part of the business also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Hi mate they have been in the USA, Germany, Poland and 17 other countries for years but only launched in the UK this year at Bodypower, however they have been trading and did a soft launch about 10 months before and it took off from there.

Yes im sponsored by them and looking forward to the future as i predict with all the finantial backing they get fro the states they will explode in the Uk over the next few years.

have a look on my facebook page for more info and general chat if you like mate

https://www.facebook.com/AndyTorresActivlabAthlete


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate they have been in the USA, Germany, Poland and 17 other countries for years but only launched in the UK this year at Bodypower, however they have been trading and did a soft launch about 10 months before and it took off from there.
> 
> Yes im sponsored by them and looking forward to the future as i predict with all the finantial backing they get fro the states they will explode in the Uk over the next few years.
> 
> ...


Ok cheers pal, will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

